# sata festplatten treiber installation



## scoutr (3. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich habe mir einen neuen PC gekauft 
(einzelteile [alles ganz neu] zusammengebastelt ! )

Ich habe mir auch eine 120 GB s-ata Samsung Festplatte gegönnt.
Ich weiß jetzt, dass man sich dafür Treiber downloaden muss.

Ich habe ein MSI K7N2 Delta Mainboard. Ich habe auch schon die Treiber von der http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_detail.php?UID=436 homepage gedownloadet.
Ich weiß nun nicht, welchen Treiber ( ich habe eigentlich beide ausprobiert... ) ich benutzen muss ( ich besitze als Betriebssystem Win XP ).

Ich habe bei meinem PC Win XP noch nicht installiert, weil ich nur eine (siehe oben ) Festplatte besitze.
Deshalb habe ich die Treiber auf Diskette gepackt und versucht ( durch drücken von F6 bei der Installation ) sie zu installieren. Es kam bei beiden Versuchen ( Treiber Nr. 1 + Treiber Nr. 2 ) eine >Fehlermeldung.
ungefähr so: "es ist ein unbekannter fehler ( 18 ) in Zeile 2108 aufgetreten."

nun weiß ich nicht woran es liegen könnte.Ich habe 3 verschiedene disketten verwendet, d.h. an der Diskette wird es wohl nicht liegen.
Das Floppy ist aus dem PC an dem ich hier sitze ausgebaut ( ich habe leider nur ein Floppy ) und funktioniert einwandfrei ....
vielleicht kann mir irgendjemand helfen !
DANKE 
MfG philipp


----------



## NuLL (4. Januar 2004)

Hmmm normalerweise wird der Treiber erstmal bei der Installation nicht verwendet da die SATA Platten als IDE Platten erkannt werden und erst Später in Windows den Treiber bekommen um mehr Performance aus den Dingern Rauszubekommen ... also versuch mal ohne den Treiber zu installen!


----------



## scoutr (4. Januar 2004)

ne , das war schon richtig so.

hab nur bei den ersten versuchen die systemdateien vom treiber aus dem dateiordner rausgenommen.
läuft alles


----------

